# T8 alternative to Arcadia's T5 Plant Pro



## Fred Dulley (2 Jun 2010)

Hey gang..
Does anyone know of a T8 tube, which is very similar to the look that the T5 Plant Pro gives out?
The colour put out by the T5 Plant Pro is great IMO See Fec's 90cm journal for pics
From searching around a bit, it seems that the Original Tropical Lamp isn't favoured much. 
I'm thinking a Sylvania Grolux and some sort of daylight lamp might work. Or substitute the daylight for a 10,000K.
Any ideas?
I might just have to sell my T8 controllers and get a T5 one if there isn't an alternative T8 lamp.
Thanks.


----------



## JamesC (2 Jun 2010)

These are what I used to use - http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Aquarium-10000K. Give quite a purple light very similar to the triplus/triton tubes.

HTH
James


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (3 Jun 2010)

you could try led lighting...

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2848&utm_source=PFK_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=May_25_2010


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2010)

JamesC said:
			
		

> These are what I used to use - http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Aquarium-10000K. Give quite a purple light very similar to the triplus/triton tubes.
> 
> HTH
> James


Agreed.  Hagen Power Glo is similar too, but more expensive.

Fred - be careful when reyling on photographs for colour rendition.  White balance settings in-camera will vary results considerably.

I also like the Arcadia Plant Pro rendition but find it too pink when used exclusively.  Nice results are acheived by balancing it out with a greener rendition i.e. 6500K.


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the links, James and wearsbunnyslippers.
Those LEDs look interesting. It says they can fit into T8 lamp holders. I wonder if that applies to the Juwel T8 lamp holders too....



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Fred - be careful when reyling on photographs for colour rendition.  White balance settings in-camera will vary results considerably.



Ah, that's a very good point there George, thanks. I'll see if I can find an LFS with these Plant Pro lamps so I can view them in person.
Cheers again.


----------

